# threats



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys n girls
title says most of it! im friends with a few of you people and there's a few people i don't associate with because i don't like that person for some reasons, any how on msn i have been told through people on here that he threatens to bash me at an ahs meeting! 
now this person will remain annonomous, however if he reads this, i would like him to understand:
1) lifes not about fighting and bashing poeple up because i dislike you, it happens, not everyone can be liked by everyone - fighting is and should be used as a self defense if some mongrel comes up and picks a fight with you - you should know that by the Marshall arts you do! 
2) would you honestly be stupid enough to start a fight in a meeting with 40+ people watching on that would probably dislike you for your pointless actions over nothing
3) usually if people are sane enough, they dont bash people because they can to impress that someone (which will not be mentioned) because it makes you look like a fag thats overlly agressive and through your reason set off by the smallest of things!
4) threatening people over the internet is stupid because i for one, do not get scared by it, i do not feel down by what you say because you are the type person i dislike and dont associate with because i *KNOW* that people like you are C o c k sure of themselves and easily disheartened! 

get this message, learn from it, and leave me alone! 

laters!

and for the note, i know the person you like and i know what she is like and what she dislikes, and she doesnt like fighting


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

name and shame :lol:


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 10, 2009)

how old is the guy that threatened you? lol


----------



## kupper (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the second vendetta thread tonight


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol this is halarious
both of you grow up


----------



## Lewy (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL to be a kid again!!!!! hahahhaaaa


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol u think i was serz about that luke lol roflmfao


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> This is the second vendetta thread tonight



what did i miss?????:|


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Lol u think i was serz about that luke lol roflmfao


were you the one that made him write all that out? lol..


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Lol u think i was serz about that luke lol roflmfao



stop making petty excuses you looser to cover your A S S


----------



## Feurety (Oct 10, 2009)

Hope this tool knows he can bleed just as much as anyone else can ^^


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

lol ill put it simple to everyone right now i like nikki so does he i was having a joke with nikki nd he took it serz LOL


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 10, 2009)

Lewy said:


> LOL to be a kid again!!!!! hahahhaaaa


 
lifes tough steve :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Popcorn time !!! 20 of us clicking refresh, come on guys :lol:


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

..Mogus..TVSMR....your not a protective speices, your not a koala bear, you can be killed just as easily as anyone else... says:
*tell him im gonna bash him at AHS
Nikki loves Cbb :] says:
*very funny.
...Mogus..TVSMR....your not a protective speices, your not a koala bear, you can be killed just as easily as anyone else... says:
*im joking ur mine not his 
*Bash him xD then gabba all over him LOL
Nikki loves Cbb :] says:
*hahahaaaaaaah
*noeee dont bash him 
*i will


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Bahaha kids


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> lol ill put it simple to everyone right now i like nikki so does he i was having a joke with nikki nd he took it serz LOL



yes but as you remember this is not the first time you have threatened me. you have threatened me several times before like the previous camping trip which i decided not to go because i dont need to take s h i t from people like you.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

oh realy refresh my memorie besides why the hell would i want to hit someone i dont evan know???


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

I hardly think this site is the place to air your dirty laundry. But it is breaking the monoteny of the night


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

AND BTW what were those threats


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I hardly think this site is the place to air your dirty laundry. But it is breaking the monoteny of the night


 

Tonights entertainment :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boxhead (Oct 10, 2009)

just read this . 2mins of my life i wont get back .both of you go play with your dolls .or just grow up .


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Tonights entertainment :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Seems like it


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

yea you got a point. it defeats my purpose of dealing with people! 

reptile boy - not exact words because as everyone knows it was almost at the beginning of this year but from what i remember you disliked me for the same reason and you said you wouldnt want me around because i would spoil the trip and he would be sorry if he did! ive made my point......you go your ways and i go mine! 

laters!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

now this is a quality thread. 

where is this Nikki, and where is her input.

I reckon Luke1 got owned.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

HAHA:lol:

Mate threatening a 14 year old when your 20 is just low


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> i *KNOW* that people like you are C o c k sure of themselves and easily disheartened!


 

hmm realy u know me HAHAHAHAHAHAH ROFLMFAO


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> yea you got a point. it defeats my purpose of dealing with people!
> 
> reptile boy - not exact words because as everyone knows it was almost at the beginning of this year but from what i remember you disliked me for the same reason and you said you wouldnt want me around because i would spoil the trip and he would be sorry if he did! ive made my point......you go your ways and i go mine!
> 
> laters!


 

id be sorrry fi i did??? *** u make no sense


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nawwww hope you guys enjoy your holidays...


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

your all little pus.sies 
il bash you up if you keep using that bloody language im serz


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

wonder how many pages this will go before it gets deleted.


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> HAHA:lol:
> 
> Mate threatening a 14 year old when your 20 is just low



Who's 20?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> your all little pus.sies
> il bash you up if you keep using that bloody language im serz


 

HAHAHAHA KEYBOARD WARRIOR :lol::lol:


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

RB: read corectlly, i know people LIKE you 
and try me, ive been through a hell of a lot.....as i said my way your way different paths aka c u later


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> Who's 20?


 

Dunno just adding fuel to the fire:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Popcorn popcorn get your popcorn, this is getting good :lol:


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Dunno just adding fuel to the fire:lol:



LOL:lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

haha reptile boy 
dont you just love little year 9 kids full of attitude
my little brother is the same age and acts the same way-
and yes i am the keyboard warrior so watch yourself


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

I think this is burning quiet well


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I think this is burning quiet well


 
If you call hair pulling and scratching a fight:lol:

Next they will be writing "so and so is a sl*t" on each others myspace pages:lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

and another reptile boy, the graffiti you claim as artwork...its not 
you are the fools who waste taxpayers money for the cleaning bill..
grow the fu** up man.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> RB: read corectlly, i know people LIKE you
> and try me, ive been through a hell of a lot.....as i said my way your way different paths aka c u later


 

didnt say u havnt been threw alot now did i???

well u wanna publicy try nd put me on the gronk i laught at you hahaha


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> and another reptile boy, the graffiti you claim as artwork...its not
> you are the fools who waste taxpayers money for the cleaning bill..
> grow the fu** up man.


 

mate i hate "TAGING" i do murals on LEGAL WALLS AND PERMIT WALLS theres a diffrence between what i do and wha those gronks do.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

:lol: lol vinny


----------



## reptile32 (Oct 10, 2009)

come on boys lets get it on in the octegan i will ref for you two


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> If you call hair pulling and scratching a fight:lol:
> 
> Next they will be writing "so and so is a sl*t" on each others myspace pages:lol:



And I'm telling my mum on you. Ha ha. 

Nothing wrong with paitning legal walls and as for wasting tax payers dollars I would think of it as helping to lower the un employment rate. The government waste plenty of money to stupid things like dumb movies called Australia and campaigning. I don't condone the destruction of public property.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

all looks like cr.ap to me, there is no difference anyway makes our beautiful cities look like sh**


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

why doesnt everyone choose a side and join in


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> didnt say u havnt been threw alot now did i???
> 
> well u wanna publicy try nd put me on the gronk i laught at you hahaha



no not at all!
doesnt end does it! 
i dont want to make to make this thread a hit, i wanted to get my point out.....thats all! laugh i really dont give a S##T


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Dunno just adding fuel to the fire:lol:




Love it....

Luke1, its all talk mate...... if he was going to do it, he would of done it by now.... 

if you dont like him dont talk to him simple... it looks like to me that your trying to be the bigger man here and walk away, well your not doing a very good job of it.. haha.


*mmm Popcorn and Fanta*:twisted::lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> mate i hate "TAGING" i do murals on LEGAL WALLS AND PERMIT WALLS theres a diffrence between what i do and wha those gronks do.


 
The difference is real writers don't use permits nor do legals.

Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

you go to places like singapore and there is nothing of this nature....you know why?
people get the death penalty for graffiti and look how great their country looks
free of this graff


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Now now boys, dont change the subject. let these 2 finish there little b*** session...


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Bahahaha thread of the year for sure! Hilarious to bring this onto a forum lol

Im taking bets...whos picking who? APS fight night 

Oh yeah and wheres Nikki? Is she gunna tell which fella she wants?


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey reptile boy...you scared?


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

$50 on reptileboy. *Hits Refresh*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am going for Luke, I am biased aswell. I will click refresh again now to


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

no not realy. im over this thread luke u got ya point out good for you. over and done with


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it's now between vinny and reptile boy now. Luke has walked away I think.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

syked said:


> $50 on reptileboy. *hits refresh*


 


lol


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> you go to places like singapore and there is nothing of this nature....you know why?
> people get the death penalty for graffiti and look how great their country looks
> free of this graff


 
Mate you must have walked around with your eyes closed because the asians are right in to the graffiti scene.
I bet you were one of the kids in the 80's that was playing with his casio watch while the rest of the kids were out imitating "Style wars":lol:


----------



## Niall (Oct 10, 2009)

Teenage love...

RB just needs to stop showing off to this Nikki girl.
Simple as that, you shouldn't threaten people who you don’t know and make them miss out on going to meetings or going on camping trips with other reptiles keepers!!!!

I’m so glad I’m not like all the 15 and 16 years olds, just can’t stand them! 
No wonder they were called “Generation Y" because most of you are feral or just think your hell cool, well sorry to break it to you... you’re not!! You’re the teenagers who bring shame to Australia with your graffiti, breaking windows and making your little pussy gangs who think they are rebel... you make me laugh!!!


----------



## liberty (Oct 10, 2009)

we wanted blood


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

oh (evil laugh) its far from over reptile boy
(cheers on luke)


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

You know, i really feel like i've just lost $50.......I Feel quite sad now =(


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I think it's now between vinny and reptile boy now. Luke has walked away I think.


 
dont you mean vinny?


----------



## missllama (Oct 10, 2009)

im laughing so hard i saw nikkis update of fb and i immediatly knew it had something to do with aps... came on and saw this thread

gotta love aps


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Mate you must have walked around with your eyes closed because the asians are right in to the graffiti scene.
> I bet you were one of the kids in the 80's that was playing with his casio watch while the rest of the kids were out imitating "Style wars":lol:


 

you obviously didnt go to singapore did you mate, there is none at all


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

liberty said:


> we wanted blood


 
LOL 



SyKeD said:


> You know, i really feel like i've just lost $50.......I Feel quite sad now =(


 
promised i would stop soooo yeh


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

ok luke wins, who is up next, vinny VS ? fighting about graffiti are we now?

and nikki add a reply, we all know your watching


----------



## Feurety (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like reptile boy has a secret crush on luke ... poor nikki


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 10, 2009)

missllama said:


> im laughing so hard i saw nikkis update of fb and i immediatly knew it had something to do with aps... came on and saw this thread
> 
> gotta love aps



Haha for those of us not privileged to a Nikki FB friendship, what was her status?


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

*Round 2, Vinny74 vs Omega

Now TYPE....

*


Reptile_Boy said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> promised i would stop soooo yeh



Promise Nothing And Conquer All!!!!.


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Nikki didnt start this fight, perhaps we should leave her out of it, she is just caught in the middle poor girl.
You guys are so petty.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Niall said:


> Teenage love...
> 
> RB just needs to stop showing off to this Nikki girl.
> Simple as that, you shouldn't threaten people who you don’t know and make them miss out on going to meetings or going on camping trips with other reptiles keepers!!!!
> ...


 
I agree with the first part!!

Graffiti is indeed an artform, takes a lot more talent than grabbing a $20 can of house paint splashing it on a canvas and calling it "abstract art" then selling it for thousands of $$ and being called an "Australian icon"

You want the kids to stop graffing then give them something to do! the poor little bastards can't even ride their bikes without being harrassed by the local fuzz or the local Mr. Nebercracker:lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

...


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor vinny must be bored. Kids will be kids


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

LUKE WINS!! 
good work man 
we had your back the whole time


----------



## liberty (Oct 10, 2009)

its saturday nigth theres got to be blood


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ...


 
Well said


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> *Round 2, Vinny74 vs Omega
> 
> Now TYPE....
> 
> ...



LOL

ok im on vinny74


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Who's we?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok round 2


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

There is no winner here....


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> LOL
> 
> ok im on vinny74


 have fun on him then


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

good work luke 
we have eachothers backs

lol i dont want to fight anyone 
everyone is all sweet, cept RB grrr


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Not prepared to argue with a guy who was around when you could go to a "picture show" ride the NSW tram service and have a night at the local diner with archie to get a few soda's all for a pence:lol:


----------



## Pujols (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> There is no winner here....


 
Who cares? SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY!!!!!


----------



## Sel (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my god... 
lol i dont even know what to say to this thread..but both of you leave Nikki alone!

Stupid boys


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> LUKE WINS!!
> good work man
> we had your back the whole time



LOL.....at the start i had the opposite reaction hahahaha! 
this is funny as now!


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> have fun on him then


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, poor Nikki. You two are being extreamely immature, bickering like little girls through a thread..

You should seriously consider growing up and sorting it out like mature people, this thread is just useless, just talk to each-other and sort it out properly, it's not hard. 

RB: Hi Luke
Luke: Hi 

RB: I am sorry
Luke: I am sorry too
RB: Lets never fight again
Luke: Agreed

Seems simple enough.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> good work luke
> we have eachothers backs
> 
> lol i dont want to fight anyone
> everyone is all sweet, cept RB grrr


 
I got your backs too :lol:


----------



## liberty (Oct 10, 2009)

me myself and i


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Who cares? SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY!!!!!



ok....virtual smack


----------



## Pujols (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Oh my gosh, poor Nikki. You two are being extreamely immature, bickering like little girls through a thread..
> 
> You should seriously consider growing up and sorting it out like mature people, this thread is just useless, just talk to each-other and sort it out properly, it's not hard.
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA uve obviously never met a teenage boy!


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Who cares? SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY!!!!!




LMFAO!!!!!!!!!........ Semi - Pro!!!! 

Jacky Moon - Ahh It Feels Like I Got Cat P*ss In My Eyes!!! ROFLMFAO!...


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

how is this thread even still going? 30 people reading it now. where are the mods when you need them!!!???


----------



## Pujols (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!........ Semi - Pro!!!!


 
Everybody gonna love me sexy!!!


----------



## Pujols (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> ok....virtual smack


 
Good effort mate!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

rox.n.lix said:


> how is this thread even still going? 30 people reading it now. Where are the mods when you need them!!!???


 
we dont need them. We are entertained by this :lol: every aps kid and immature adult is watching (and maybe some mature people....)


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> how is this thread even still going? 30 people reading it now. where are the mods when you need them!!!???


 
Gee it's just a bit of fun for God's sake


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

ill fight but none of this internet crap straight up get in the ring


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Oh my gosh, poor Nikki. You two are being extreamely immature, bickering like little girls through a thread..
> 
> You should seriously consider growing up and sorting it out like mature people, this thread is just useless, just talk to each-other and sort it out properly, it's not hard.
> 
> ...


 

you must be what? 7 years old?
sorry baby its not going to be that easy


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> how is this thread even still going? 30 people reading it now. where are the mods when you need them!!!???



Oh its a little bit of fun, fueling the fire!!!. every one seems to be having a laugh... the two boys are over it and people are just having a good time on saturday night!.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 10, 2009)

ahhahaahhahahha-HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pujols (Oct 10, 2009)

thats like putting a pit bull in a room with a cat and asking them to be friends


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> you must be what? 7 years old?
> sorry baby its not going to be that easy



LOL........i can like hardly breath hahaha


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> Oh its a little bit of fun, fueling the fire!!!. every one seems to be having a laugh... the two boys are over it and people are just having a good time on saturday night!.


 

haha really this isnt how i usually spend my saturdays nights 
usually i watch porn 
jks


----------



## wranga (Oct 10, 2009)

can see APS being -2 members. guys read the site rules. then again i guess its abit late for that


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> you must be what? 7 years old?
> sorry baby its not going to be that easy


 No, I can assure you that I'm not that young.

I'm just saying it the way it should be, it doesn't seem to be hard like that. 

And to the the person who said I've never met a teenage boy, I have, I've met many of them, strange buggers they are.

I think instead of threatening eachother and sending virtual smacks or whatever, sort this out properly. Personally, I don't see why you two can't just agree to disagree, however, I believe that perhaps you should just ignore eachother completely. There. Over and done with.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

lol vinny if we had to vote for APS most funny member you would get it by far, you'd have my vote


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Found a picture of *Rox.n.Lix *the kill-joy

*"Stay off my lawn":lol:*


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I think instead of threatening eachother and sending virtual smacks or whatever, sort this out properly.


 
Yeah do it properly with your fists


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

like said before it would be like trying to make a cat and a pitbull be friends...
sorry my little friend its not going to happen.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> LOL........i can like hardly breath hahaha


 What was that intended to mean?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> haha really this isnt how i usually spend my saturdays nights
> usually i watch porn
> jks


 

ur not joking lol.


but just so the one which is caught up in this stuff sees this ill post so every one 


LUKE ADMIT IV HAVE BEEN A GRONK IN THE PAST WHAT I SAID TO U KNOW WHO WAS A JOKE FUN WHICH LEAD TO THIS AND ANOTHER THING IM OVER IT ILL CALL IT SWEET. 


EVERY ONE HAS TO ADMIT THEY ALL HAD A LAUGH


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Cant you two boys share?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 10, 2009)

*refresh*


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

This is funny stuff 2 kids started fighting 1 was packing himself and started a thread about it now he has some fella on his side, he is like king sh it and giving back as good as he apperently got it. It like vinny is his balls. Kids should be left to sort their own problems out. In the future if you have a problem with some or think some gas a problem with you, just talk to them about it. Not in a public forum.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> EVERY ONE HAS TO ADMIT THEY ALL HAD A LAUGH


 
Especially at your "artwork":lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Cant you two boys share?


 
bahahaha :lol::lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> lol vinny if we had to vote for APS most funny member you would get it by far, you'd have my vote


 
thanks bro-such kind words


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Yeah do it properly with your fists


 I'd hardly classify that as properly.:|


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Especially at your "artwork":lol:


 
amen to that


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Found a picture of *Rox.n.Lix *the kill-joy
> 
> *"Stay off my lawn":lol:*




ROFLMFAO!... i've been laughing for like 2 minutes now......

Reptile boy, get over it.... stop announcing useless crap... you and luke's whinge session was sooooo 2 pages ago!!! hahaha


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'd hardly classify that as properly.:|


 
Well they are little young to be smoking the peace pipe


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryan, hell yea make a poll that a made idea! you got my vote 2 vinny! hahaha



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What was that intended to mean?



it jsut doesnt work like how you say it should! believe me i use to think that, you'll get in to high school then you'll get into a fight with some chick and you will look back on this and go awww yea!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

and I had fun with all your mums.....


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Yeah do it properly with your fists



hahahaha, i agree 100% Omega!
GIRLS! You need to make a time and a place and just have it out!! Stop wasting our exciting internet lives with all this BS. Go sort it out like real men... in the snake world 2 males would battle it off to have the female.. well, may the best man win!!

oh, and pic or it didn't happen! :lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I'd hardly classify that as properly.:|


 
ok my darling 
how else do you suggest we settle a fight
talking it over?? unlikley


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Found a picture of *Rox.n.Lix *the kill-joy
> 
> *"Stay off my lawn":lol:*



***? just saying its all trivial man.

as i have already read in so many threads on here (in one night), no need to get so personal man.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> and I had fun with all your mums.....


 
She said you were crap


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

what does it matter. he did your mum


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> She said you were crap


 
Well I want my Dollar back then


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> and I had fun with all your mums.....



Oh big man, brings out the big guns:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kersten (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> and I had fun with all your mums.....



Have we just fallen into a nancy boy version of the dozens? :lol:

Or more to the point.....why the hell should we give a damn about a couple of little kids who really need net filters and parental supervision having a cry? :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> get into a fight with some chick and you will look back on this and go awww yea!


 

Did somebody say chick fight?!?!?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

rofl hahaha


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Well they are little young to be smoking the peace pipe


It's not a matter of smoking any pipe. They may be young, but they're not neanderthals, they can sort it out in a way that doesn't involve hitting the other over the head. 


Luke, I have gotten into many fights in my time, and you know what, I've sorted things out the fist way, many many times over, but I've found that sorting things out in a mature fashion is often more convenient, less effort, more effective and much more quick.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> ***? just saying its all trivial man.
> 
> as i have already read in so many threads on here (in one night), no need to get so personal man.


 

It's for a laugh, Sometimes people like a little comic relief just to have a little fun.
You could always just stop reading/clicking the thread if it bothers you


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Did somebody say chick fight?!?!?


 


WHERE ND WHEN ILL BRING THE DRINKs


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> Oh big man, brings out the big guns:lol::lol::lol:


 
and another one....
That's what she said!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> It's not a matter of smoking any pipe. They may be young, but they're not neanderthals, they can sort it out in a way that doesn't involve hitting the other over the head.
> 
> 
> Luke, I have gotten into many fights in my time, and you know what, I've sorted things out the fist way, many many times over, but I've found that sorting things out in a mature fashion is often more convenient, less effort, more effective and more much quicker.


 
'in your time' isnt that what old people say, not 10 year olds. and can you use some smaller words for the dumber of us aps members


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

rainbow-serpent said:


> it's not a matter of smoking any pipe. They may be young, but they're not neanderthals, they can sort it out in a way that doesn't involve hitting the other over the head.
> 
> 
> Luke, i have gotten into many fights in my time, and you know what, i've sorted things out the fist way, many many times over, but i've found that sorting things out in a mature fashion is often more convenient, less effort, more effective and more much quicker.


 

unless u got a good right hook lol or left haha


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> WHERE ND WHEN ILL BRING THE DRINKs


 
What drinks? your 15.... :lol:


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

31 people watching


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> What drinks? your 15.... :lol:



Milo


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

mattsnake: hahaha, i do believe i did! LOL

rainbow serpent: LOL........even i know that? i dont even think ive ever talked to you until now! how would i honestly know that youve been in many fights??????


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> WHERE ND WHEN ILL BRING THE DRINKs


 
That's if your mum left you any....


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

males sorting something out.-
man beats the crap out of other man. other man takes it on the chin and moves on.

or they start off talking about it in a civil way, turns into louder talking, then yelling, then insults, then they end up in a fist fight anyway.\

I have been in a few fistfights, and it settled the argument very quick.

and sorry rainbow serpent, you cant really pull the 'in my time' stuff when your only 13.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> What drinks? your 15.... :lol:


 
didnt you know underage drinking was cool these days :lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Well I want my Dollar back then


 
She said she needs it for ointment for the rash you gave her


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> 'in your time' isnt that what old people say, not 10 year olds. and can you use some smaller words for the dumber of us aps members


Well it's what I say, because I am talking about what has happened in my time of being alive. 
Well thats just as well then, because I'm not merely ten years old.
From memory I used small words, (neanderthals were like cavemen).


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> It's not a matter of smoking any pipe. They may be young, but they're not neanderthals, they can sort it out in a way that doesn't involve hitting the other over the head.
> 
> 
> Luke, I have gotten into many fights in my time, and you know what, I've sorted things out the fist way, many many times over, but I've found that sorting things out in a mature fashion is often more convenient, less effort, more effective and much more quick.



Rainbow-Serpent - what are you talking about your time?? your time is NOW!! You're 10 for crying out loud... us 'youngins' can't say something like "in my time...."


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Well it's what I say, because I am talking about what has happened in my time of being alive.
> Well thats just as well then, because I'm not merely ten years old.
> From memory I used small words, (neanderthals were like cavemen).


 
Neanderthals were cave men genius!:lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> She said she needs it for ointment for the rash you gave her


 
Handcuffs can be a bitch sometimes....


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> What drinks? your 15.... :lol:


 

age im fifteen i look like im 20 so i think extra dry's the way to go  or a jimmy what ever floats ya boat


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Handcuffs can be a bitch sometimes....


 
Yeah tell your sister im going to need them back


----------



## Feurety (Oct 10, 2009)

im behind rainbow serpent, sticks and stones


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> It's for a laugh, Sometimes people like a little comic relief just to have a little fun.
> You could always just stop reading/clicking the thread if it bothers you



its true. i take it all back. have your fun. 

i came here for help and support with my reps, so maybe i'll just stay out of chit chat altogether. caused me nothing but trouble today......... :?


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

ivanavich is owning this thread..:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> rainbow serpent: LOL........even i know that? i dont even think ive ever talked to you until now! how would i honestly know that youve been in many fights??????


 If you read over, I said and you know WHAT.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> males sorting something out.-
> man beats the crap out of other man. other man takes it on the chin and moves on.
> 
> or they start off talking about it in a civil way, turns into louder talking, then yelling, then
> ...


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Handcuffs can be a bitch sometimes....


 
just like ur mumma :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Trouble said:


> Rainbow-Serpent - what are you talking about your time?? your time is NOW!! You're 10 for crying out loud... us 'youngins' can't say something like "in my time...."


 I'm talking about my time so far. And I'm not 10.


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

*Round 3. Omega Vs Ivonavich
*
Topic, Family Insults

LOL.....


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> This is the second vendetta thread tonight



Hang on..... it's not a full moon is it?????.......... nup!

Fighting is the pastime of those with more brawn than brain, and gets no-one nowhere.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

far out 41 viewers


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> ivanavich is owning this thread..:lol:



I'm owning his mum


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

if your not merely 10 years old you must me like what? 7 years old?


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> its true. i take it all back. have your fun.
> 
> i came here for help and support with my reps, so maybe i'll just stay out of chit chat altogether. caused me nothing but trouble today......... :?


 

Chit chat isn't for herps it for (Drum roll) YOU GUESSED IT CHIT CHAT!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> its true. i take it all back. have your fun.




which i admit is getting pretty funny -lol


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Yeah tell your sister im going to need them back


 
Can't. She is too busy using them as a security lock for her wheelchair....


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I'm owning his mum



GOLD...:lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I'm owning his mum


 
Not hard when she accepts all major credit cards, paypal and personal cheque:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> age im fifteen i look like im 20 so i think extra dry's the way to go  or a jimmy what ever floats ya boat


 
Yeah i wish i was 15 again so i could tell everyone how cool i am because i drink


----------



## boxhead (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> age im fifteen i look like im 20 so i think extra dry's the way to go  or a jimmy what ever floats ya boat



so why carry on like a 7 year old .


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Can't. She is too busy using them as a security lock for her wheelchair....


 
She let me have a turn on that, doesn't take sharp corners too well


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

If u have anyherp questions now would be the time to ask whilst so Many people are here. Just to let everyone know the bredli is sold and being picked up tomorrow


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I'm owning his mum


 
That's ok! your mum is public domain....


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> far out 41 viewers



yeah, didnt you hear it from halfway up the street?

"_fight, fight, fight, fight......._"

:lol:


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry little rainbow serpant, but when you say in your life time 

(i laughed for 5 minutes straight for godsake.....your ONLY 10 you have barely experienced ANYTHING at all.

stop with the dr phil words please


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Neanderthals were cave men genius!:lol:



ROTFLMFAO BAHAHAHAHAHA

rainbow serpent.....2 things 
1) you got owned
2) no i dont know what your talking bout!


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

boxhead said:


> so why carry on like a 7 year old .


 
Probably the same reason you think your avatar is funny or witty?:lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> far out 41 viewers


 
soon to be 41 suspended...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

...................


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> She let me have a turn on that, doesn't take sharp corners too well



I like that the arm rests are adjustable so they don't get in the way. But they are also sturdy enough to rest her legs on.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> if your not merely 10 years old you must me like what? 7 years old?


 When someone says they're not merely something, generally they're referring to it as being smaller or less than what they are. 
No, I'm not 7 years old, or I'd look older in my avatar.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

im pretty sure rainbow serpent is 13, if not 14.

Yeah i hate the keyboard warriors. When im out and about people say nothing to me, not even the blink of an eye.
What i have gathered over time on the internet is the keyboard warriors are the ones too insecure about their lives to actually go out in public and see what its like in the real world.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> That's ok! your mum is public domain....



Ooookaaay....you've answered my question about whether or not we were playing the dozens.... :lol:

Oh and you can't talk about his mum, given that yours is also your sister


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Nikki,
Brush both of them!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> She let me have a turn on that, doesn't take sharp corners too well


 
I understand you have much experience in steering and handling wheelchairs....


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

i heard that blurbs mums been on more hotel pillows than a chocolate mint hahaha


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> sorry little rainbow serpant, but when you say in your life time
> 
> (i laughed for 5 minutes straight for godsake.....your ONLY 10 you have barely experienced ANYTHING at all.
> 
> stop with the dr phil words please


I can assure you I'm not little. For the last time people, I'll scream it from the rooftops if I have to, I AM NOT TEN YEARS OLD. NOR AM I SEVEN.
I don't do Doctor Phil talk, all I know about that guy is that he's a psychologist that is bald.


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> That's ok! your mum is public domain....



Your mum is nothing but a dirty bin rat that roots for a dollar. Worse yet my mum is cheaper. Damn hussy


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I understand you have much experience in steering and handling wheelchairs....


 
I have to if i'm going to steer your mum home from bingo


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Ooookaaay....you've answered my question about whether or not we were playing the dozens.... :lol:
> 
> Oh and you can't talk about his mum, given that yours is also your sister


 
Oh its on like donkey kong now! :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

......................


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> i heard that blurbs mums been on more hotel pillows than a chocolate mint hahaha



True that. Nothing but a dirty bi tch. Just quickly your nan left her teeth at my house. Tell her I don't love her but I think she is real special.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 10, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> ill fight but none of this internet crap straight up get in the ring


 
I've got 2 sets of gloves and the local ring in 2 mins away.....i also own a Video Camera. I'll record the bout so all of APS can see it


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> ROTFLMFAO BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> rainbow serpent.....2 things
> 1) you got owned
> 2) no i dont know what your talking bout!


 Luke1....2 things

1) I haven't been owned by anybody.
2) You'll understand when you're older  I'm talking about that from my experiance working things out without the conflict is better.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryan tell your mum im getting tired and il try and call her tomorrow morning if i get time 
and tell her she forgot to take her toy


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

This was definatly worth my $10 subscribers fee!!!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> I have to if i'm going to steer your mum home from bingo


 
I needed a forklift the last time I picked your mum up from there


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

.................


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

:lol:


Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Luke1....2 things
> 
> 1) I haven't been owned by anybody.
> 2) You'll understand when you're older  I'm talking about that from my experiance working things out without the conflict is better.


 
Your like a nun at a rave:lol: BORRRINNGGGG


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ryan tell your mum im getting tired and il try and call her tomorrow morning if i get time
> and tell her she forgot to take her toy


 
Yeah he is still typing on here....


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

rainbow serpant 2 things

your a cute little kid
and im sorry you must be older than 10-your way too smart for a 7 year old


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

this thread should be stickied and never closed.


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> 2) You'll understand when you're older  I'm talking about that from my experiance working things out without the conflict is better.



If thats you in your little display picture thingy... then you dont look much older than luke, i wouldnt even be surprised if your the same age as him....


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I thought we were argueing about threats not abouts whos mum is the best :lol:



who cares what its about its funny as and theres some good come back coming up for future reference!!! hahaha!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> im pretty sure rainbow serpent is 13, if not 14.
> 
> .


 A better guess than 7. But my age isn't important, I could be fifty and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Vinny if your parents split up will they remain brother and sister? I hope that scar on your neck is healing up from where you got your second head removed.


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> and im sorry you must be older than 10-your way too smart for a 7 year old



get it right 

10 and a half!!! Geeze! hahah:lol:



blurb said:


> Vinny if your parents split up will they remain brother and sister? I hope that scar on your neck is healing up from where you got your second head removed.



Alot of these little jokes aren't getting funnier... if anything there getting worse =(


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryan did you pass the message to your mummy?


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> Your mum is nothing but a dirty bin rat that roots for a dollar. Worse yet my mum is cheaper. Damn hussy


 
Well you do get family discount...


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> 2) You'll understand when you're older.


 
Quote of the night for sure!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

You used to have your age up didnt you?

Or did you take it down so people think your older than you are and so you can say 'in my time' and tell other people to 'grow up'


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> If thats you in your little display picture thingy... then you dont look much older than luke, i wouldnt even be surprised if your the same age as him....



that photo is so last summer.....i need new one actually! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I needed a forklift the last time I picked your mum up from there


 
I usually just roll her out.

Hey tell your mum I still have her eye patch


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> rainbow serpent, bed time, let the teens and adults fight


 I was just about to remind you that it's about time for you to go Nappy-poo in Beddybye Land.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your like a nun at a rave:lol: BORRRINNGGGG


good to know you didnt single me out or anything! 

...and yes, i am enjoying myself now.....

just waiting for the "yo momma" jokes.

"i saw yo momma kickin a can down the street, i said watcha doin? she said: movin"


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> Vinny if your parents split up will they remain brother and sister? I hope that scar on your neck is healing up from where you got your second head removed.


 

Mate i got nothing......that was simply a great shot :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> I usually just roll her out.
> 
> Hey tell your mum I still have her eye patch


 
You were just another notch on her wooden leg?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your like a nun at a rave:lol: BORRRINNGGGG


 Hows this for boring, 

EVERYONE JUST CUT IT AND CLOSE THE DAMN THREAD, It's useless now and for some strange reason it has turned into a thread about whos mother is the hottest ?)


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> Mate i got nothing......that was simply a great shot :lol:


 
Agreed!
By far the best call of the night!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

.....................


----------



## ravan (Oct 10, 2009)

lol i cant believe this has gotten to 15 pages...


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Hows this for boring,
> 
> EVERYONE JUST CUT IT AND CLOSE THE DAMN THREAD, It's useless now and for some strange reason it has turned into a thread about whos mother is the hottest ?)


 
OR you could just go skip in to your room and re-arrange your "my little pony" collection


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> Mate i got nothing......that was simply a great shot :lol:



Lol I was going to add that I'm proud of you to be able to count to twelve with both hands but I thought what I had was enough. Loving this thread.roflmao


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> .... I could be fifty and it wouldn't matter.



umm, Rainbow-Serpent, you do realise your avatar is a picture of you!! so you can't really con us into believing you're 50, or much older than 15... because if you were older than 12, you would've been able to set a proper age on facebook than you being born in 1989.... you are no where near 20.... now let the big people talk and you go to bed now, good night.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> You used to have your age up didnt you?
> 
> Or did you take it down so people think your older than you are and so you can say 'in my time' and tell other people to 'grow up'


 I while ago, 
No I took it down because I wanted to, I've always said in my time, even when my age stamp was up, it has never mattered, I've still had a time. 
I always tell people to grow up, I did it many times when my age stamp was up.


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> that photo is so last summer.....i need new one actually! HAHAHA!!!



Well it doesn't matter what photo it is and how long ago it was.... simply pointing out that i dont think she is any older than you..:lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ryan did you pass the message to your mummy?


 
I did for you and I couldn't really understand her response..... I thought , at her age, she would have enough manners than to try and talk with a mouth full


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> OR you could just go skip in to your room and re-arrange your "my little pony" collection


 
this guy has my vote for funniest aps member :lol:


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> OR you could just go skip in to your room and re-arrange your "my little pony" collection



My mums hot. But she is real dirty. Just ask vinnys pop


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

so you are 13 or 14 and my guess was spot on.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

All the mods must have taken their annual leave at the same time...

By far the best thread ive seen "in my time" haha


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

omega said:


> or you could just go skip in to your room and re-arrange your "my little pony" collection



bahahahahahahahaha............that....that is the best call of the night!!!!!


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

......


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

by far the best thread currently on aps
sticky it !


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think skyed is very funny. Absolutly no humour. She's going to real pissed when I tell her that her old man got my nan pregnant. Sorry to break the news to u.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

ravan said:


> lol i cant believe this has gotten to 15 pages...


yeah, but its happening so fast you're 3 posts into page 16 when that goes up!


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Nan said sorry about the herpes as well and said that she is real pissed that omega gave them to her.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Well peeps has been fun but I gotta jet. Ivanovich's mum dropped a spring roll which is stuck somewhere in her leg folds and I have to find my headlamp and pack a cut lunch to go find it.....she has more rolls than a vietnamese bakery


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry aka "aboriginal girl"
your ponnies are calling 
(neigh! neigh!)


----------



## SyKeD (Oct 10, 2009)

its only 5 pages for me, i changed my post thingy to like 50 posts per page,


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I did for you and I couldn't really understand her response..... I thought , at her age, she would have enough manners than to try and talk with a mouth full


 
.............................


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Trouble said:


> umm, Rainbow-Serpent, you do realise your avatar is a picture of you!! so you can't really con us into believing you're 50, or much older than 15... because if you were older than 12, you would've been able to set a proper age on facebook than you being born in 1989.... you are no where near 20.... now let the big people talk and you go to bed now, good night.


 Really? Wow, what a revelation! :shock:
It was used as an example, however for all you lot know I could be a creepy 50 year old guy. Touche, however nobody pays attention to aging on facebook, my friend who is 45 just clicked a random year, so for all you know, I could be 50.

Perhaps not 20, also, has anybody ever told you that it isn't the physical size that counts, simply the mind. It's a very old saying.
I would be included in the big people.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Lmao vinny hahahahha


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> so for all you know, I could be 50.
> .


 
If I know one thing it's that your painfully boring....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> OR you could just go skip in to your room and re-arrange your "my little pony" collection


 What the hell is my little pony?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I would be included in the big people.



So you could buy a packet of smokes or get into a nightclub then?

You are a child, you don't need to act like an adult until you are one.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Really? Wow, what a revelation! :shock:
> It was used as an example, however for all you lot know I could be a creepy 50 year old guy. Touche, however nobody pays attention to aging on facebook, my friend who is 45 just clicked a random year, so for all you know, I could be 50.
> 
> Perhaps not 20, also, has anybody ever told you that it isn't the physical size that counts, simply the mind. It's a very old saying.
> I would be included in the big people.


 

Oh and it is actually spelled touche' Lisa Simpson


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What the hell is my little pony?




owwwww.
see, just proved how young you are, that 'my little pony' is before your time

ha ha ha


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What the hell is my little pony?


 
The horse looking things that sit next to your "My first art set"


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

rainbow serpant 
your fu**ing kidding me right?
good night and sleep tight, go kiss your mum and go to sleep


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> If I know one thing it's that your painfully boring....


 Only when it comes to things like this. Trust me. Anyone who has met me can confirm that I'm not the boring type.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Well peeps has been fun but I gotta jet. Ivanovich's mum dropped a spring roll which is stuck somewhere in her leg folds and I have to find my headlamp and pack a cut lunch to go find it.....she has more rolls than a vietnamese bakery


 
Your mum has more Chins than a Chinese phone book.... I'd show everyone a photo but it's a little fuzzy - due to it being an aerial shot....


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

ryan when your mum cuts herself she bleeds gravy..:lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 10, 2009)

All this thread needs now is a few bikini pics.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

did somebody say steak?


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Your mum has more Chins than a Chinese phone book.... I'd show everyone a photo but it's a little fuzzy - due to it being an aerial shot....


 
Awww are you still mad that your mum has been on Maury Povich and still don't know "who da baby daddy"?


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

MrBredli said:


> All this thread needs now is a few bikini pics.


 
Nah don't think I wanna see you in a bikini but thanks all the same


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> so you are 13 or 14 and my guess was spot on.


 Nope, I just said that it was a better guess than 7.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What the hell is my little pony?



trying to cover up your beloved kiddo toys there?????


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 10, 2009)

bloody hell, 17 pages of absolute crap. poor nikki.

He RB, don't you study martial arts? think you need to learn some discipline, you shouldn't even joke about smashing someone if you are actually serious about what you do.


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

your mum is so ugly when she sits on the beach cats try to bury her...


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> What the hell is my little pony?



she says as she's combing her pink 'my little pony's' hair .....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> owwwww.
> see, just proved how young you are, that 'my little pony' is before your time
> 
> ha ha ha


 No, I just proved that I don't know what the hell my little pony is, everything is labelled 'my little' these days, my sister likes my little petshop or whatever, however I have never heard of my little pony.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> your mum is so ugly when she sits on the beach cats try to bury her...


 
Your mother is so ugly when she was born they slapped her face instead of her a$$:lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Awww are you still mad that your mum has been on Maury Povich and still don't know "who da baby daddy"?


 

do we need to try and tally who your mum has been on?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Oh and it is actually spelled touche' Lisa Simpson


 Touche and Touche' are the same word, the proper punctuation isn't available on my keyboard, so I just didn't bother.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No, I just proved that I don't know what the hell my little pony is, everything is labelled 'my little' these days, my sister likes my little petshop or whatever, however I have never heard of my little pony.


 
Your just a fart that I can't seem to waft away


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Your mother is so ugly when she was born they slapped her face instead of her a$$:lol:


 
Your mum fell out the Ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> ryan when your mum cuts herself she bleeds gravy..:lol:


 
......


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> do we need to try and tally who your mum has been on?


 
probably quicker to tally who she_ hasn't_ been on


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

you mum is so dumb she sits on the tv and watches the couch..!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Your just a fart that I can't seem to waft away


 
Now that's GOLD


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Your just a fart that I can't seem to waft away



gold!!!


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

"yo mommas so fat when she swims with the whales, they all say "we are family"


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 10, 2009)

Cant believe this has reached 19 pages ! WT has APS turned into !


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Your mum fell out the Ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down....


 
Mate judging from your face your mother must have been pregnant when she fell out


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Snap!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> you mum is so dumb she sits on the tv and watches the couch..!


 
yeah your mum may have got that one right - still took her 3 hrs to watch 60minutes tho


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

APS has turned into a fight night.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ya mums so ugly that when she was a kid you had to tie a steak to her neck to get the dogs to play with her.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Touche and Touche' are the same word, the proper punctuation isn't available on my keyboard, so I just didn't bother.



Jeeze Rainbow-Serpent, I kinnda feel sorry for you the way everyone is ganging up on you... but please note the word 'kinnda' because nobody likes a know-it-all ... now toddle off to bed before you get another serve... sleep tight.


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

Fu ck. My phone died and this thread grew 3 pages. My mums so fat that you need a 10kg bag of flour to find the wet patch.


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Your just a fart that I can't seem to waft away


 
Pure brilliance!!!


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

your mum is so fat when i get on top of her my ears pop..


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

i _knew_ the "yo momma"s were comin out soon!!!


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ease it up guys rainbow serpant aka the little pony kid is still on this thread


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Mate judging from your face your mother must have been pregnant when she fell out


 
Whilst it be illegal to show yours? Indecent exposure? I once saw your mum scare a pack of starving dingoes off a roadkill carcass that she had just given birth to - could've been you


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

hallie said:


> your mum is so fat when i get on top of her my ears pop..


 
Your mother is so fat that even Religion can't lift her spirits:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

so whenare the mods handing out infractions and suspentions?


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

I could have sworn I saw vinnys mum as miss July in the krispy creme calender


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Snap!



Man, that snap was staler than yo breath.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ryan tell ya mum i mosewell of rooted a hoola hoop!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Trouble said:


> Jeeze Rainbow-Serpent, I kinnda feel sorry for you the way everyone is ganging up on you... but please note the word 'kinnda' because nobody likes a know-it-all ... now toddle off to bed before you get another serve... sleep tight.


 I don't need any sympathy. And for the record, I'm not a know-it-all, I openly admit that I don't know everything. 

Another serve? I seriously must ask this, How many people are bored tonight?


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Whilst it be illegal to show yours? Indecent exposure? I once saw your mum scare a pack of starving dingoes off a roadkill carcass that she had just given birth to - could've been you


 

Does sound familiar!

Oh no I saw it on your home movies of your mother squeezing your E.T like frame out


----------



## Ishah (Oct 10, 2009)

Who cares?................................................................................ :?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

they are gonna go nuts on some of you guys, hope i didnt say anything too vulgar.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Member of the "threats" thread fan club



ROFL.....
ha ha ha ha:lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> How many people are bored tonight?


 
Of you?
People that aren't even on aps are sick of you


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> so whenare the mods handing out infractions and suspentions?


 
When they are done with your mum


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> Man, that snap was staler than yo breath.



you being a tough guy you got someone on your side again?


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> I could have sworn I saw vinnys mum as miss July in the krispy creme calender


 
really i though they only put the attractive women eating the donuts??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> rainbow serpant
> your fu**ing kidding me right?
> good night and sleep tight, go kiss your mum and go to sleep


 I'm not kidding you at all.


----------



## Dragontamer (Oct 10, 2009)

lol good effort guys and vinny have you used your entire 74 posts on this thread?


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> you being a tough guy you got someone on your side again?



Vinny's mum this time


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ya mums so ugly that when she was a kid you had to tie a steak to her neck to get the dogs to play with her.


 
they tried that with your mum and the dogs starved to death


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

Omega said:


> Of you?
> People that aren't even on aps are sick of you


 No, (thanks for the smart allec comment), I mean generally bored, I mean, seriously, we're tallking about peoples mothers and boredom and the word Touche'.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 10, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> ROFL.....
> ha ha ha ha:lol:


 
had to start something like that, maybe adults in the future will look back and think, I remember that thread where we all picked on kids and said innapropriatte stuff the other week.:lol:


----------



## fourby4jill (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Your mum fell out the Ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down....


 and landed on a rock


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

kindly edited for my subscriber-ship sake.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 10, 2009)

10/10/09 - nevar forget!


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

Have to go soon

Ivanovich's mum needs to be turned because the vultures that have been buzzing around her sweaty, meaty body are coming up with a strategy


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> really i though they only put the attractive women eating the donuts??


 
Your mum was the "after" shot


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Your mum was the money shot


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> really i though they only put the attractive women eating the donuts??



Google krispy creme calender girls. Jo mama is looking super fine all 400k. She's damn near big enough that if she was cooked up there would be no more starving Africans.


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> you being a tough guy you got someone on your side again?



nah just joining in having a huge laugh! 

dragon tamer......last time i looked it was 75.....i believe it would be around 77 now


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> had to start something like that, maybe adults in the future will look back and think, I remember that thread where we all picked on kids and said innapropriatte stuff the other week.:lol:



this has to have been like my 'inititation' into the "social" side of APS....


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 10, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> had to start something like that, maybe adults in the future will look back and think, I remember that thread where we all picked on kids and said innapropriatte stuff the other week.:lol:


 
I just wanna know how i can save this thread...i dont ever wanna lose it!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 10, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Your mum was the money shot


 
your's was my money shot


----------



## blurb (Oct 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Your mum was the "after" shot



Vinny is the shot that should have been swallowed


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 10, 2009)

ivanovich you have cancer


----------



## Dragontamer (Oct 10, 2009)

haha atleast a few people have made sigs off this thread so it will never be forgotten!


----------



## hallie (Oct 10, 2009)

the back of vinnys mums neck looks like a pack of hot dogs...


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> this has to have been like my 'inititation' into the "social" side of APS....


 
Don't worry not many of us will be left in the morning


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

The best part of ivonavich ran down his mums leg.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I just wanna know how i can save this thread...i dont ever wanna lose it!


 
screenshots lol


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dragontamer said:


> haha atleast a few people have made sigs off this thread so it will never be forgotten!



Nah, they'll just be banned :lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> The best part of ivonavich ran down his mums leg.


 
And pooled on her gankles


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

you do live in gladstone right?
i used to live there but got the hell out o there haha


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ivanovich you have cancer


 
possibly the one thing your mother doesn't have...


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 11, 2009)

.......


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I don't need any sympathy. And for the record, I'm not a know-it-all, I openly admit that I don't know everything.
> 
> Another serve? I seriously must ask this, How many people are bored tonight?



please go to bed cause we're all bored of your know-it-all-ism... weather if you're 7,12,50 or 60 I'm pretty sure you're in need of a nappy change, orange juice and a bed time story so you can get up in time to watch Sesame Street tomorrow.. and if you miss that, I'm pretty sure you'll be cranky for the rest of the day... No body wants a cranky 7yr old on the forum... so sleep well, make sure mummy tucks you in nicely.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

someone create a social group then tomorrow check who isnt suspended lol. all contributors join


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 11, 2009)

Good one guys!

As for ReptileBoy, Graffiti looks disgusting & the few that try to Graffiti my shop every now & again.
They have met my baseball bat & the concrete.....lol
Just to let you know there are better hobbies.
The police in SA are happy to scrap Graffitist off the pavment...lol

Jason


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

I somewhat think that this thread has gotten off topic :lol:


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> And pooled on her gankles



Roflmao. We are getting banned for sure. Damn shame the dog cleaned up the remainder
of him


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

man.... i;m gonna run out of beer soon..... then what will i do???


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Ivanovich's family only has one blood type "Crisco"


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb don't be hating on other peoples mums

your mum is so fat that when you sits around the house .....she litereally sits around the entire house 
tell her to take her bloody toys next time she leaves my place, also tell her not to bring in those bloody cuffs, they just arent cumfy for me


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope all you little children get banned then maybe we wont have threads like this so often !! Maybe some of the more mature members might actually come back !!


Note: Could have used other words !!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> The best part of ivonavich ran down his mums leg.


 
to be lapped up by your Mum.... It was a hell of a party I've heard


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/threats-fans-131


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Vinny is a poster boy for contraseption. Why not to have babies.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> please go to bed cause we're all bored of your know-it-all-ism... weather if you're 7,12,50 or 60 I'm pretty sure you're in need of a nappy change, orange juice and a bed time story so you can get up in time to watch Sesame Street tomorrow.. and if you miss that, I'm pretty sure you'll be cranky for the rest of the day... No body wants a cranky 7yr old on the forum... so sleep well, make sure mummy tucks you in nicely.


 Know-It-All-Ism? FYI I'm not a know it all, a know it all, would know it all, and I don't know it all. Thus I am not a know it all.
Clearly you missed Sesame Street today. Don't worry, I'm sure if you and teddy get up super early and ask your mummy to turn the tv on, you might catch it.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 11, 2009)

Bunch of gimps, the lot of you... no wonder this site has gone to the dogs.

Where are the mods?


----------



## hallie (Oct 11, 2009)

your mum is so fat she has a kickstand on her wooden leg..


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 11, 2009)

join in on the mum jokes.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Ivanovich's family only has one blood type "Crisco"


 
snap ivanovich !


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

if anyone would like some entertaiment of approximately the same calibur.... 'Rock of Love' is on channel ten,.....


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I hope all you little children get banned then maybe we wont have threads like this so often !! Maybe some of the more mature members might actually come back !!
> 
> 
> Note: Could have used other words !!


 
Your like a turd trying to headbutt it's way out of a metal pair on underwear.

Your just wasting your time


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I somewhat think that this thread has gotten off topic :lol:


 
What topic?


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Bunch of gimps, the lot of you... no wonder this site has gone to the dogs.


 
Yeah they keep allowing people with poles stuck up their rectum to join!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Ivanovich's family only has one blood type "Crisco"


 
Come on Omega... that was as little low speaking of which your mum just walked under my bed... She is short! - still got her heels on


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

go to bed already pont girl
NEIGH NEIGH!!


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Know-It-All-Ism? FYI I'm not a know it all, a know it all, would know it all, and I don't know it all. Thus I am not a know it all.
> Clearly you missed Sesame Street today. Don't worry, I'm sure if you and teddy get up super early and ask your mummy to turn the tv on, you might catch it.



dude......stop spoiling the fun its so annouying!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

Since the Mum jokes are in...

Vinny, your Mum is so stupid that she got hit by a parked car.

Luke I'm not spoling any fun, I'm just replying to a post that was directed toward me.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Come on Omega... that was as little low speaking of which your mum just walked under my bed... She is short! - still got her heels on


 
Don't be mean we saw her standing on the curb and we thought she was going to commit suicide


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 11, 2009)

pineapples


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

nice sigs everyone. maybe we can get a sticky for it  :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's get this all clear - It's prob all my fault!!!


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> pineapples


 
Yeah so is your father


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> blurb don't be hating on other peoples mums
> 
> your mum is so fat that when you sits around the house .....she litereally sits around the entire house
> tell her to take her bloody toys next time she leaves my place, also tell her not to bring in those bloody cuffs, they just arent cumfy for me



Not very original but for someone Like your self with that extra chromosome I guess it's the best we can hope for. It's easier for when your only worry is not to forget your helmet when you get on the bus and should hope that you get a matching scooby doo drink bottle with your lunch box. I'll have to tell your mum to swallow next time. Can't have another one of you getting around can we.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Let's get this all clear - It's prob all my fault!!!


 
Probably?


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

IVANOVICH
your mum is so dirty it took 12 hrs to get a quote from a beautician


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

But I could tell a hairy 160kg woman NO!!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Bunch of gimps, the lot of you... no wonder this site has gone to the dogs.
> 
> Where are the mods?


 

Couldnt agree more, threads like this and many others shouldnt be allowed and be deleted by mods, seriously this is a Reptile Forum not a who is wearing what, or who had their hair coloured, or what music do you like site, why not save that for in the chat room or on your private message board. 

It no wonder a lot of experienced keepers just dont bother with this site anymore.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Know-It-All-Ism? FYI I'm not a know it all, a know it all, would know it all, and I don't know it all. Thus I am not a know it all.
> Clearly you missed Sesame Street today. Don't worry, I'm sure if you and teddy get up super early and ask your mummy to turn the tv on, you might catch it.



For a start, your 1st sentence was know-it-all ism at its finest!!
and second.. sooo, you did know Sesame Street was on!! Did you like this episode? What letter did Sesame Street teach you today.?


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Not very original but for someone Like your self with that extra chromosome I guess it's the best we can hope for. It's easier for when your only worry is not to forget your helmet when you get on the bus and should hope that you get a matching scooby doo drink bottle with your lunch box. I'll have to tell your mum to swallow next time. Can't have another one of you getting around can we.


 

Thats funny, I think I actually saw vinny on the bus once...he was licking the windows


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

then your mum, omega, won't be happy....


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Not very original but for someone Like your self with that extra chromosome I guess it's the best we can hope for. It's easier for when your only worry is not to forget your helmet when you get on the bus and should hope that you get a matching scooby doo drink bottle with your lunch box. I'll have to tell your mum to swallow next time. Can't have another one of you getting around can we.


 

your gone mate- that was truly too dirty for the mods haha


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Couldnt agree more, threads like this and many others shouldnt be allowed and be deleted by mods, seriously this is a Reptile Forum not a who is wearing what, or who had their hair coloured, or what music do you like site, why not save that for in the chat room or on your private message board.
> 
> It no wonder a lot of experienced keepers just dont bother with this site anymore.


 
WAAAA WAAAAAAAAA

It's the CHIT CHAT forum, it's for NON-HERP realated crap


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Founder of the "threats" thread fan club



credit where credit's due....


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel privileged to be in this thread before it gets deleted.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

remember this is a chit chat section, if you dont like it then dont read it. and complain to someone who cares


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

to all the people who don't like this thread:
_*NO BODY IS HOLDING HERE AGAINST YOUR WILL!! YOU DO NOT HAVE TO CLICK INTO IT AND READ IT!! *_


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Couldnt agree more, threads like this and many others shouldnt be allowed and be deleted by mods, seriously this is a Reptile Forum not a who is wearing what, or who had their hair coloured, or what music do you like site, why not save that for in the chat room or on your private message board.
> 
> It no wonder a lot of experienced keepers just dont bother with this site anymore.


 
Hence the fact it is in the "Chit Chat" section....


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucky I closed the enclosure business down.


----------



## hallie (Oct 11, 2009)

your mum is so short you can see her feet on her drivers licence..


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 11, 2009)

seems as though the 2 kids who started the thread have gone to bed? lol


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/threats-fans-131

keep joining


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder if luke and reptile las sorted thier **** out?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> WAAAA WAAAAAAAAA
> 
> It's the CHIT CHAT forum, it's for NON-HERP realated crap


 

Yeah well lets see who is still here tomorrow and who isnt i hope the lot of you get permanent bans !

Threatening Behaviour, Crude Jokes...

There is a time and place and here is NOT one of them !


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Not very original but for someone Like your self with that extra chromosome I guess it's the best we can hope for. It's easier for when your only worry is not to forget your helmet when you get on the bus and should hope that you get a matching scooby doo drink bottle with your lunch box. I'll have to tell your mum to swallow next time. Can't have another one of you getting around can we.



hang on,...... if you've had it off with so many mums, yet all these kids seem so "retarded" isnt that leading to the lowest common denominator of you??? LOL


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/threats-fans-131
> 
> keep joining


 
joined :lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope someone manages to save this.. it will forever live in APS folk law..

I'm off guys, don't forget there is a social group - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/threats-fans-131


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not joining. There's no point. I'm getting a nice little bann


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> For a start, your 1st sentence was know-it-all ism at its finest!!
> and second.. sooo, you did know Sesame Street was on!! Did you like this episode? What letter did Sesame Street teach you today.?


 No it wasn't, I was pointing out an obvious fact.

Of course I did, Sesame Street and all the little kid shows that you love are on after we big kids head off to school. Bye-Bye now.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Yeah well lets see who is still here tomorrow and who isnt i hope the lot of you get permanent bans !
> 
> Threatening Behaviour, Crude Jokes...
> 
> There is a time and place and here is NOT one of them !


 
Perfect crime


----------



## mattmc (Oct 11, 2009)

i dunno what ive been told, but eskimoe pussy's mighty cold


my 2 cents


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Yeah well lets see who is still here tomorrow and who isnt i hope the lot of you get permanent bans !
> 
> Threatening Behaviour, Crude Jokes...
> 
> There is a time and place and here is NOT one of them !



I think if you ate offended that maybe you shouldn't have joined inreading this thread and should maybe have stopped reading it earlier


----------



## hallie (Oct 11, 2009)

gold thread..


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Yeah well lets see who is still here tomorrow and who isnt i hope the lot of you get permanent bans !
> 
> Threatening Behaviour, Crude Jokes...
> 
> There is a time and place and here is NOT one of them !


 
And here I was feeling that I had been quite restrained....


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

Dont worry i will be deleting my own membership !! 

Grow Up !! 

Some of the things on here could be taken to court, did you think of that !

People that know me know how to find me if not have a nice life children !


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Blurb: i dunno i think i did! he email then i email.....then he went and i kept laughing at this! hahaha! still am!


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey omega can you ask vinnys mum what cream she uses for the crab she gave me.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm nearly on 3000 posts aswell, that makes me an expert doesnt it? :lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> And here I was feeling that I had been quite restrained....


 
Dont worry dude she is the type of person that no one could bare being near long enough to have children with so she instead does it to her beardies


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

mattmc said:


> i dunno what ive been told, but eskimoe pussy's mighty cold
> 
> 
> my 2 cents


 
Just felt like you needed a suspension too? haha


----------



## hallie (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Hey omega can you ask vinnys mum what cream she uses for the crab she gave me.



she keeps ice in her underwear to keep them fresh..


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Such small minded people that let some Saturday night banter really get to them. It must be hard living such a strict life with no humour. Miserable.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Dont worry i will be deleting my own membership !!


 
Thanks Jesus,Budda,Allah,Joseph Smith and various other Gods you whinging freak

Yeah try taking someones screen name to court you genius


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

Someone better save this so i can show my children one day haha


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No it wasn't, I was pointing out an obvious fact.
> 
> Of course I did, Sesame Street and all the little kid shows that you love are on after we big kids head off to school. Bye-Bye now.



Sweety, I've finished school!! I am up working before you even think about getting out of bed of a morning, then Tafe after that!! and what do you mean "Big kids" ?? You're still in primary school, PRIMARY!! the education system still owns you for another 10yrs!!

Now, go to bed cause we're all sick of the baby talk... growing bodies need their sleep, so do the growing minds... but wait, since you're a know it all, your mind doesn't need to grow, just your body.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Hey omega can you ask vinnys mum what cream she uses for the crab she gave me.


 

got it from your mums ***, wasnt the nicest of smelling creams


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Such small minded people that let some Saturday night banter really get to them. It must be hard living such a strict life with no humour. Miserable.


 
Amen to that


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

blurb said:


> Hey omega can you ask vinnys mum what cream she uses for the crab she gave me.


 
Her remedy is simple, throw them in a boiling pot of water and serve them at sunday lunch....


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

And here was I thinking that after 10pm on a Saturday night would be the time for this type of humour... Good enough time for Free to Air TV..... And I haven't even sworn once!!!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

2999


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 11, 2009)

JUSUS all you kids... go to bed... its sunday tomorrow.. you all need to be ready to meet the catholic priests for "special confessions"


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

3,000


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh man this is gold, you guys are funny as hell and we are all totally scre.wed


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Thanks Jesus,Budda,Allah,Joseph Smith and various other Gods you whinging freak
> 
> Yeah try taking someones screen name to court you genius



dude........chill out you nut. she one of the few people thats keeping this forum sane and attempting to keep it calm!


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> JUSUS all you kids... go to bed... its sunday tomorrow.. you all need to be ready to meet the catholic priests for "special confessions"


 
Isn't your dad the priest?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

I can be foul mouthed with the best of them but there is a time and place, and even some older members are truely showing their mental age by joining in on this rubbish !


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Her remedy is simple, throw them in a boiling pot of water and serve them at sunday lunch....


She actually supplies a large portion of her local restaraunt trade....


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Yeah so is your father




Im GONAAA basHHhh YOUYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

you better make the most of those 3000 posts ryan, tomorrow will be gone

haha i just thought.....if they ban us? we can easily just make another account right?
hahahahhaha


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Her remedy is simple, throw them in a boiling pot of water and serve them at sunday lunch....



FantAstic I can have them later.


----------



## hallie (Oct 11, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> dude........chill out you nut. she one of the few people thats keeping this forum sane and attempting to keep it calm!



you started this... dont bitch out now..:lol:


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> dude........chill out you nut. she one of the few people thats keeping this forum sane and attempting to keep it calm!


 
Love is in the air....I don't go in to her threads telling her what to do, I expect the same IF NOT more respect:lol:


----------



## Australis (Oct 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> and immature adult is watching



+1 


......


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> 3,000



Don't worry, it'll be a fair bit lower when all these are deleted in the morning.

That is, if Slatey doesn't have a heart attack! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I can be foul mouthed with the best of them but there is a time and place, and even some older members are truely showing their mental age by joining in on this rubbish !



I can't say that there is alot of swearing here. There are more facts being stated than anything else. I'm sure others would agree


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> Sweety, I've finished school!! I am up working before you even think about getting out of bed of a morning, then Tafe after that!! and what do you mean "Big kids" ?? You're still in primary school, PRIMARY!! the education system still owns you for another 10yrs!!
> 
> Now, go to bed cause we're all sick of the baby talk... growing bodies need their sleep, so do the growing minds... but wait, since you're a know it all, your mind doesn't need to grow, just your body.


 No actually I'm not.
Not 10 years. Less than that. Approximately 8 years actually.
Sesame Street is on pretty early, so perhaps its you who should be going to bed, so you'll have the energry to watch it before your nap. Once again, I'm not a know it all, because I don't know everything.


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

ivanovich....you live in gladstone and you have cancer.
plus my mum owns a cafe and they use your mums....actually i wont go there, that will get me even more banned haha


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

gah i knew i would get stuff like that! LOL......im not bitching but like come on that was low what he said!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> you better make the most of those 3000 posts ryan, tomorrow will be gone
> 
> haha i just thought.....if they ban us? we can easily just make another account right?
> hahahahhaha


 From what I've heard they block your IP address.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Dont worry dude she is the type of person that no one could bare being near long enough to have children with so she instead does it to her beardies



OMEGA , you sure now how to make friends!:evil:

Your comments are very low to Mrs I, she is the most awesome friend anyone could have but you wouldnt know that!!!!:evil:

Its all fun to those who are playing around, but dont go so low as to give someone crap that is not joining in your game!:evil:
:x :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :x
Jason


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ivanovich....you live in gladstone and you have cancer.


ok, i'm not being a mood killer, but i'm just confused, how is "you have cancer" a lighthearted, funny insult?

is that some "inside" joke?


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> ....actually i wont go there, that will get me even more banned haha


 
Is that even possible? dude you are so totally banned haha

cant wait to see who rises up out of the ashes of this lol


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> From what I've heard they block your IP address.


 
come on pony girl you know everything and you should know

its called an ip blocker.....easy


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

I never gave anyone crap about not joining in some harmless fact stating. Maybe if people had a problem they should have stop reading earlier


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No actually I'm not.
> Not 10 years. Less than that. Approximately 8 years actually.
> Sesame Street is on pretty early, so perhaps its you who should be going to bed, so you'll have the energry to watch it before your nap. Once again, I'm not a know it all, because I don't know everything.



you are a KNOW-IT-ALL, everything you say only proves it more and more.. what do you mean only 8yrs left of school? You dropping out early or something? cause of my knowledge you're only 7 so that means you're in yr 2.. but then again you still have to complete Prep, so that's another yr. get back to me when you've finished at least yr 9.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm probably banned, but oh well. I said what I believed in and stuck by it, if I get banned for that, it's APS's loss, not mine!

I'm a member of the "threats" thread fan club!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I can be foul mouthed with the best of them but there is a time and place, and even some older members are truely showing their mental age by joining in on this rubbish !


 
Go turn on your television (FTA) tell me that every channel is currently showing entertainment that is more wholesome than this. If it isn't does that mean that you are never going to watch that channel again? You don't like it? change the channel! you don't want your kids watching? don't let them! All parents should apply the same rules and standards to their Children's Internet usage as they do their TV watching.... 

Thankyou for trying to be the moral compass for all us deadbeats..... But please just go away....


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> ok, i'm not being a mood killer, but i'm just confused, how is "you have cancer" a lighthearted, funny insult?
> 
> is that some "inside" joke?


 
hey rox it was a joke me and him had earlier
as i used to live in gladstone and it is really strange as there is alot of cases of cancer up there, no malice intended, sorry if i offended you


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Please don't let my name be forgotten spread the word. Blurb aka Adam


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey I have a question...and I am very serious.

Why do people use APS?

1)They charge you for classifieds
2)They moderate like Nazi's 
3) Most of the members are "fad" keepers

Lets make our own forum and stop paying for slatemans reptile collection


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> you are a KNOW-IT-ALL, everything you say only proves it more and more.. what do you mean only 8yrs left of school? You dropping out early or something? cause of my knowledge you're only 7 so that means you're in yr 2.. but then again you still have to complete Prep, so that's another yr. get back to me when you've finished at least yr 9.


 No, I'm just someone who tells the truth and says what she believes in.

No, 8 years left including university. 
So if I were 7, you're basically saying that you would pick on a poor innocent 7 year old?? 
You only got past prep because they felt sorry for you.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> you are a KNOW-IT-ALL, everything you say only proves it more and more.. what do you mean only 8yrs left of school? You dropping out early or something? cause of my knowledge you're only 7 so that means you're in yr 2.. but then again you still have to complete Prep, so that's another yr. get back to me when you've finished at least yr 9.



ok, "trouble". you are only 16, and i have seen you tonight tell rainbow-serpent to let "the big people talk"

c'mon. you are still in school yourself! just take it easy.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 11, 2009)

Reptile City said:


> OMEGA , you sure now how to make friends!:evil:
> 
> Your comments are very low to Mrs I, she is the most awesome friend anyone could have but you wouldnt know that!!!!:evil:
> 
> ...


 
Up until now, I have found a lot of the posts quite amusing. I do find the insults to Mrs I way below the line and very insulting to her. She was simply stating a truth and how she felt. While you guys say that it's easy to click off. There ARE young people reading this who won't click off and maybe it's time to stop before someone gets hurt badly. 
Come on guys pull your heads in before more feelings get hurt and one of you says something that makes another member angry.

Another thought, what about newbies who are looking at joining, they could well be put off by this.

I don't want to start [email protected], but there needs to be some boundaries called


----------



## boxhead (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Dont worry dude she is the type of person that no one could bare being near long enough to have children with so she instead does it to her beardies



not funny mate .this will get this thread deleted .:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm over it people, Goodnight All, And Nun-Night little Trouble Wubble.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

vinny74 said:


> hey rox it was a joke me and him had earlier
> as i used to live in gladstone and it is really strange as there is alot of cases of cancer up there, no malice intended, sorry if i offended you


exactly why i asked if it was an "inside" joke.... not everyone else will see that though...
:?


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Hey I have a question...and I am very serious.
> 
> Why do people use APS?
> 
> ...


 

THE BEST POST OF THE NIGHT
IM IN MAN
WE CAN ALL BE THE NEW MODS HAHA 
butseriosuly yes!


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey ReptileCity aren't you too busy being a bellow average herp shop to be commenting on this forum?

Lick my Gonads mate


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Hey I have a question...and I am very serious.
> 
> Why do people use APS?
> 
> ...


 
What went so wrong?


----------



## blurb (Oct 11, 2009)

Good night all.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> ok, i'm not being a mood killer, but i'm just confused, how is "you have cancer" a lighthearted, funny insult?
> 
> is that some "inside" joke?


 
To some it is not. To some it is. 
All humour has a target and every chance of someone being offended. I was the target and I was not offended.....


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok comments are going way to far now, it was all fun and games at the start but now its getting out of hand. im off, good night.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> What went so wrong?


 
Well I dare you to say something against a sponsor...see what happens

Seems APS owners are more interested in raking in the money rather than the reptiles.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, this thread has been a lot of fun.

How about we call it a night and leave it to drift into the realms of myth and legend before we destroy what we have created?


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Hey ReptileCity aren't you too busy being a bellow average herp shop to be commenting on this forum?
> 
> Lick my Gonads mate


 

man your funny
even my mum thinks so

but onto this new website....think of a name!


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> Up until now, I have found a lot of the posts quite amusing. I do find the insults to Mrs I way below the line and very insulting to her. She was simply stating a truth and how she felt. While you guys say that it's easy to click off. There ARE young people reading this who won't click off and maybe it's time to stop before someone gets hurt badly.


i think thats a bit late. i already feel bad enough because non of this would have happened to mrs I if i didnt start this thread. i would be greatly disappointed if that was said to me. just tease each other that are joining in, not that are trying to calm you all down.


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

I just don't understand it's success there are atleast 2 other australian forums which absolutely kill this one in quality


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

im off all
night


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No, I'm just someone who tells the truth and says what she believes in.
> 
> No, 8 years left including university.
> So if I were 7, you're basically saying that you would pick on a poor innocent 7 year old??
> You only got past prep because they felt sorry for you.



ouch, that cut me deep, real deep :lol:
8yrs... so I guess you're not wanting to stay in Uni that long... a yr at most.
and i'm not picking on you, I'm just pointing out that you're a know it all And you should be in bed!



Rox.n.Lix said:


> ok, "trouble". you are only 16, and i have seen you tonight tell rainbow-serpent to let "the big people talk"
> 
> c'mon. you are still in school yourself! just take it easy.



Rox.n.Lix - sorry... but I've finished school.. and if Rainbow-Serpent wants to act like a big person, she needs to grow up a little bit 1st..


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2009)

This was great till it got out of hand, thanks for a laugh. i better go to bed now so i can get up at 5am for work. Will be interesting to see how many are left tomorrow...


----------



## Omega (Oct 11, 2009)

Meh I will be banned and I will be back by 5 p.m tomorrow with an even better screen name and more direct insults

Night A$$holes


----------



## ashisnothereman (Oct 11, 2009)

cya


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 11, 2009)

too far! later!


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

cya's all ... this is boring now.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

Some people have just now exhibited the sort of "moral high horse" mentality that has started so much crap of late.... 

I apologise for the fact that I possibly started the "mum" thing. I was also a willing participant in it as it went on. But I didn't have a go at anyone not involved in it. I also did so making sure that I censored myself. 

But.....

I do not apologise for the fact that I get upset at people who think it is their moral duty to tell others to "grow up" or to pass judgement on peoples' character due to the fact they do not have a compatible sense of humour....


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> ouch, that cut me deep, real deep :lol:
> 8yrs... so I guess you're not wanting to stay in Uni that long... a yr at most.
> and i'm not picking on you, I'm just pointing out that you're a know it all And you should be in bed!
> 
> ...



so you quit school before you graduated? i was always, always the youngest in my year, and i graduated at 17 and a half.

i just think its not neccessary to pick on little kids.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 11, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Some people have just now exhibited the sort of "moral high horse" mentality that has started so much crap of late....
> 
> I apologise for the fact that I possibly started the "mum" thing. I was also a willing participant in it as it went on. But I didn't have a go at anyone not involved in it. I also did so making sure that I censored myself.
> 
> ...


 
I also understand that I may be banned for my participation but it's not going to change me as a person or what I find funny.... After all it's only 1 little reptile forum....


----------



## xavarx7 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol this has gone on for 32 pages


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> No, I'm just someone who tells the truth and says what she believes in.



For an 'innocent' 7yr old, you have some pretty nasty come backs.. and one of my visitors just read what you've been saying and they've said


> wow she's a little know it all, tell her to go to bed.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> so you quit school before you graduated? i was always, always the youngest in my year, and i graduated at 17 and a half.
> 
> i just think its not neccessary to pick on little kids.



I quit to actually go on and do something with my life... at Tafe doing something I enjoy.. and congratulations, you graduate.. it's only a certificate


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> I quit to actually go on and do something with my life... at Tafe doing something I enjoy.. and congratulations, you graduate.. it's only a certificate



is that a dig? do you have any idea what i "do" with my life?

all i was pointing out was the basis for my assumption that you were still in school.

have a good night.


----------



## Sel (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Meh I will be banned and I will be back by 5 p.m tomorrow with an even better screen name and more direct insults
> 
> Night A$$holes



Wow, your so awesome


----------



## Trouble (Oct 11, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> is that a dig? do you have any idea what i "do" with my life?
> 
> all i was pointing out was the basis for my assumption that you were still in school.
> 
> have a good night.



No, wasn't a dig at you... just saying that I know what I want to do cause a few people reckon at my age I wouldn't know what I want... I've been through alot and I needed to leave school so I didn't fail at something I didn't enjoy. sorry if you got offended


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 11, 2009)

Omega said:


> Hey ReptileCity aren't you too busy being a bellow average herp shop to be commenting on this forum?
> 
> Lick my Gonads mate


 

Are you jelous much Omega of Reptile City, your a right tool !!

You know absolutly nothing about me or quite obviously about Reptile City!!

You must be so unhappy in your own life to pick **** on everyone elses' ..


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> No, wasn't a dig at you... just saying that I know what I want to do cause a few people reckon at my age I wouldn't know what I want... I've been through alot and I needed to leave school so I didn't fail at something I didn't enjoy. sorry if you got offended



you know what, more power to you. i wish i had known at 16 what i wanted to do (actually i did, i just wasn't ready) which is being a midwife, so i guess i'm a bit protective, and wish people would 'pick on their own size'


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 11, 2009)

Trouble said:


> For an 'innocent' 7yr old, you have some pretty nasty come backs.. and one of my visitors just read what you've been saying and they've said



I find it quite funny how you have been talking down to her all night, especially about her age, and your 16!!!
What's that, something like 3 years older? So much more life experience! Soak up all this knowledge from this wise elder rainbow serpent! 

Omega, thank you so much for entertaining me tonight, had me in tears, great laugh. You will be missed!


----------



## dscot60 (Oct 11, 2009)

when the next thread like this popin up me want in


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 11, 2009)

Moved this here, it's too late for me to go through it now, but I get the idea that it went downhill fast.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 11, 2009)

I went through this and punished the idiots. please watch the members permanently banned.
we don't want this 2 idiots back.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't believe how many views there are for this thread. These school kids must sure be bored on their holidays.


----------

